# Descarga de crt de un monitor



## koreano656 (Sep 28, 2010)

Buenas tardes Damas y Caballeros...

Aca les vengo con una consulta o duda...

Tengo un monitor viejo que he encontrado y lo quiero "Resiclar". Pero como que me da miedo el crt... Jeje...

La duda es como se si ta cargado? y si lo esta como lo descargo??? 


Bueno... Me voy a tomar sol...  Bueno, no... Era mentira, Pero queria usar la carita... Jeje...

Desde ya Gracias....


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 28, 2010)

un cable desde el anodo a masa. Primero pones masa y luego con un destornillador con el cable enroscado lo conectas al anodo


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 28, 2010)

*Precaución: 

Presencia de Tensiones Altamente Peligrosas! Primero Desenchufar el Artefacto!*​


Aquí en imágenes:




*Herramientas: 
- Un cable con una pinza cocodrilo en un extremo y un conector banana en el otro.
- Destornillador plano (paleta).*





*Se sujeta la pinza al destornillador, cerca de la punta.*





*Se coloca la punta del conector banana entre el cable malla y el TRC.*





*Se introduce la punta del destornillador debajo del chupete.*





*Se empuja hasta que toque el conector del chupete. Si el TRC estaba cargado, se escuchará un chasquido.*





*Ya descargado, se puede proceder a separar el chupete de goma del TRC.*





*Se desengancha el conector del TRC empujando uno de sus lados con la punta del destornillador.*





*Se retira el chupete.*


----------



## betodj (Sep 28, 2010)

PRECAUCION: Esta operación debe ser realizada por personal capacitado.


Lo más seguro es que ya este descargado (viejo y en des_uso). (la carga no es infinita x fugas etc).

En el foro ya existe el tema (usar buscador) :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/descargar-flyback-38909/


----------



## koreano656 (Sep 28, 2010)

Muchas gracias por las ayudas y por las Molestias... Jeje...

Ya quedo todo bonito... Asi que ya empece a scar componentes que me sirvan o me puedan servir... Jeje...



> PRECAUCION: Esta operación debe ser realizada por personal capacitado.



Si si... se que no es cuestion de huevadas... Gracias por el aviso...




> En el foro ya existe el tema (usar buscador) :



Me puse a buscar antes de crear este tema... Pero busque bajo de "descarga tubo de rayos catodicos" y no encontre... Jeje... De todos modos disculpen...hno:

Bueno de nuevo Gracias...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 28, 2010)

De nada! Subí las fotos porque muchas personas no saben como electrocutarse, digo, *descargar el TRC* .


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 28, 2010)

Pues yo me he dado varios toques y mira que no se siente nada agradable quedas todo tembeleque, por cierto a poco no da cosa oir la descarga de un trc de 32 pulgadas jajaja


----------



## lpnavy (Oct 12, 2010)

el cable para hacer la descarga de TRC de que calibre debe ser, ¿¿debe ser uno en especifico?? ya que eso es alto voltaje. otra pregunta cuanto seria el amperaje que botaria el tubo al descargarse.saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Puede ser bastante alta (cortocircuito de capacitor), pero dura extremadamente poco debido a la baja capacidad. Yo utilizo el cable de una de las puntillas de un tester modificado (como se ve en las imágenes).


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

En realidad la corriente es muy baja, lo que si hay mucho es voltaje por eso la chispota que salta, se puede usar casi cualquier cable porque no fluye corriente significativa sin embargo si se debe buscar que este tenga una buena capa aislante porque entonces la chispa podria brincarce el aislante y salirce la chispa del cable antes de llegar al otro extremo
Como comenta Hammer Facer es buena idea usar un cable de la punta de un multimetro


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

Benito2312 dijo:


> En realidad la corriente es muy baja...




Depende de la resistencia total que ofrezca el circuito de descarga. Mientras más baja la resistencia, más alta la intensidad y más rápida la descarga...


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

Pero aun que sea un corto circuito la corriente instantanea es dq/dt y como t es muy pequeño la corriente se vuelve muy muy pequeña, respecto al voltaje ese si es muy grande del orden de KV por eso te puedes llegar a dar un toque con esa descarga y puedes quedar vivo jajaja no de todos modos no lo intenten de por si se siente feo darse toques con las fuentes imaginence eso


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

Benito2312 dijo:


> Pero aun que sea un corto circuito la corriente instantanea es *dq/dt* y como t es muy pequeño la corriente se vuelve muy muy pequeña...




Analizaste esa fórmula? Analízala como una división donde *i=q/t*. Ahora, si *t → 0*, con *q=constante*, *i → ∞*


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 14, 2010)

Pero t no tiende a cero, es un valor finito pero pequeño o no


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 14, 2010)

Eso es teoría matemático-física, pero te da una idea de lo que puede pasar en la realidad.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 15, 2010)

A chale es que ya no me funciona bien el cerebro con tantas chingaderas que te meten en la cabeza en la universidad, recuerdo algo de eso cuando vi el curso de analisis de transitorios dejame le doy un repaso jajaja se supone que deberia tenerlo bien grabado


----------



## Gregoriorz (Ene 15, 2014)

Buen Día gente del foro!. Soy nuevo acá asi que mucho no entiendo lo de los foros.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente.
¿ Alguien me podría explicar de manera detallada como descargar el alto voltage del tubo de un televisor?. Ya que necesito cambiar el sintonizador del mismo y no se si corro riesgo o no de manipularlo con el tv cargado.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Gregorio. ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola caro Gregoriorz , es mui sinples : con auxilio de un destornilhador plano y conprido o longo ustedes enplea una coneccion entre la parte metalica del destornilhador por meo de un hilo de cubre delgado hasta la trança o malha de cubre que se encuentra entre los tornilhos que prenden lo tubo a la caja. segure con la mano lo destornilhador en la parte ayslada y insira la parte plana entre la chupeta plastica que aplica la alta tensiõn a lo tubo , ustedes debera oir un estalo de la alta tensiõn sendo desgargada , listo !, no tenga miedo no es nada de otro mundo , jajajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo desde brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## selenita (Ene 15, 2014)

Lo dicho, debes descargar el TRC (tubo de rayos catodicos) desde la base la pipeta a masa, o sea a la maya. No obstante si se te descarga a ti, solo lo hara una vez, ya que se comporta como un gran condensador. Tranquilo que no te matara, pero te va a dar mucha, mucha "risa".


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 15, 2014)

Amigo para reemplazar o manipular el sintonizador NO es necesario descargar el CRT, pues son etapas totalmente independientes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 15, 2014)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo para reemplazar o manipular el sintonizador NO es necesario descargar el CRT, pues son etapas totalmente independientes.


De pleno acuerdo quanto a la independiencia de los circuitos , pero generalmiente los manuales de servicio recomiendan descargar lo tubo antes de qualquer acciõn de  mantenimento .

Att.

Daniel lopes.


----------

